# FUTABA 3pk issue



## med511 (Dec 10, 2001)

I've been running a 3pk in dirt oval for a while now. It has a Spektrum module and all my cars have Spektrum 3500 receivers. When I turn on the radio then the receiver, the car will turn full left. Turning the radio off then right back on a couple times usually corrects the problem but lately it takes quite a few times. I have two 1/8 nitro D/O cars, a nitro sprint, and a 1/4 scale car and it happens on them all. Could the radio itself be going bad or maybe the module? Makes things a little hectic trying to start up and race. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Mike E.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

You might try removing the module & clean the contacts. I have seen them get dirty with a lot of outdoor use.

If one of your fellow racers can loan you a module to test it might also be helpful.

Tom


----------



## Barooose (May 31, 2002)

Check to see if your transmitter module lights up. I had trouble with mine and had to replace one of the boards that supplies voltage to the transmitter module. 

Good luck

Barooose


----------



## med511 (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks guys. I'll give it a check.


----------



## dadandsonrcnuts (Apr 5, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

try taking the receivers apart and cleaning


----------

